# Interesting chairs



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Saw this chair and figured I'd share it with all my old lumberbuds.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice! You better have a skinny bum to fit in that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

a real skinny butt and big arm .pop eye would love this one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

All I could do was chuckle when I first saw it. Form did not follow fuction.
MIKE


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

It should keep you from falling out of the chair.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

uh, well….


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Good enough to double post.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

HaHa, one chair each.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Very unique & interesting chairs, posted here.

A question….
If your knees bent the other way….
What would a chair look like???


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Like this I guess. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

This chair is in the Acadamia museum in Florence where the David statue is kept.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

nice in metal but I could imagine it in oak


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Oldsaxon (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice thread kill, Jerry.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow what a lot of nicely made chairs I am currently restoring an antique Victorian piano stool with rise and fall seat.
It was bought by me as aproject and in poor condition, anyway I love the ones you have shown here. Kindest regards Alistair


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Taken in a museum in Penang
.








.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I took this one in Thailand near 'James Bond Island'
.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

One of several glass chairs in the Corning Museum of Glass, Corning NY USA


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Cappellini Home Peacock Wool Felt Armchair (see more peacock chairs)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

View on YouTube


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

50 Unique And Creative Chair Designs, see link below picture
.









http://cocktailvp.com/50-unique-and-creative-chair-designs/


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

For all you surfers out there!
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That's a whole lotta sanding, there!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Dammit Grumpy, that Atlantis picture scared the crap out of me!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

At least someone is awake Papadan. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Why would anyone want to increase the sound of the flush!? Unless it means something different by "VOLUME"...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Ha Candy, that's for the piped music in the toilet. I've seen one of these in McDonalds in Japan.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

On Lumberjocks there is a wooden chair made for every occasion.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Pontic, I can see the potential for multiple use on that chair, even toddlers potty.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

How's this for the unusual??
.









https://blog-espritdesign.com/etudiants/projet-etudiant-exploded-chair-joyce-lin-46091


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Do you think the designer of that chair was inspired by a hand plane shaving?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't know Candy but with my weight I wouldn't trust it to sit on. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Found on the "card" that was in a yard sale camera I bought..









Might need a few casters, and an old rolltop desk?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Wan't to know how to Make an Adirondack Chair and Love Seat?
Here's a link
.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/563301865867708248/


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> - Grumpy


I would take up carving just to make that chair. Who wouldn't feel like a Klingon sitting in that.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I would be concerned about being stung by the tail. LOL
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Here is my contribution

A George Nakashima design










Built after reading about his life and being impressed with his work.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Pictures seem to be dropping off after posting.
Does anybody know why?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I'm not seeing any dropped images. Or, rather, I am seeing images with each post, Tony.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I am not seeing any problems, but then again I am always dropping off all the time anyway!
Psst Dont let Candy know or she might get me committed!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Tony I think your Throne chair is the best and most appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jim


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Jocks. Maybe I had a senior moment. 
Just as well I live down under or Candy might have me committed too Rob. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's a throne for you Jim. A very solid one at that!.
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Just gonna say this, the doctor does the 'committing' I just do the paperwork…
If an Aussie 'drops' something does it fall *up*?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Now Candy, it's time you got a physics lesson.
The fact is the Pole called the North pole is actually the South pole so the Aussies are always on top.
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Um, RIGHT-O, Mate!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

That's very good comeback Candy and so I will bestow on you the title of an honourary Aussie !!


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread, keep it going!!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Heeheehee! I am honored to be an honourary Aussie!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Skippy welcomes you as an honary Aussie Candy.
Congratulations.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

> Skippy welcomes you as an *ornery* Aussie Candy.
> Congratulations.
> .
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tony and Skippy (I corrected your misspelled word)!!

;-)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Duh tanks Candy. Wot wuld I du witout ya


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I'd say you'd be very bored, but I'm sure you can do very well on your own.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Back to chairs.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)




----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

View on YouTube


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Candy, can you make me one of those?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Sure thing, Tony. I'll even deliver, on your dime (and no promises that it will even remotely look or function like the original).
;-)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

^^^^That has a somewhat Flintstone vibe to it, Tony!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)




----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I just fell in love with owl chair and especially the one with the one with the tree carved in the back.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

That's a ripper Ripper


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

For those Second Amendment enthusiasts. Check that the safety's on:


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Another ripper Ripper.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Would you be game to sit in this one???
.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Would you be game to sit in this one?
> 
> - Grumpy


Doesn't look too comfortable to me. A bit too macabre for my tastes. Still, looks more inviting than this:


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Ouch, i'll sit in mine instead!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Owner of that first chair better have a pair of Poodles.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I am actually going to try to make one of theses with raised panels in place of the craved stuff



> - Dan um Style


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Richard, will look forward to your post when you finish it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Someone keeps saying it's 'Black Friday' today, why I don't know except the shops are having big sales.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

On ya bike Candy Ha Ha, good one!.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

How about this one to make you sit up straight?.
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Not a chair to plop down into, for sure, Tony!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Candy, this is an all in one, LOL
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Brown would've hidden stains better!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Time to relax after all that Christmas cheer.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> - Grumpy


A recliner?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Bob, more like a woody rocker or wobbly rocker, ha ha


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Does that thing have a TV built in?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Why not Candy. That would make it very cosey.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## JonU (Jan 10, 2018)

> Nice! You better have a skinny bum to fit in that.
> 
> - Napaman


Diet motivator chair.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I think I'd have to have the cushion option on this one, Tony. The stock chair doesn't look very comfy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Candy, at least you would get a 'Blast' out of it, LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

^ That one's pretty neat, where did you find it?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

bigblockyeti, it was on a website called 'pinterest'
You may find it somewhere in here;
.
=chairs%7Ctyped]https://www.pinterest.com.au/search/pins/?q=chairs&rs=typed&term_meta[]=chairs%7Ctyped


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Did some digging and found it on instructables, apparently the build is sponsored by Ryobi so it's bound to be a few different places. I'm thinking I might try it if I can find a few birch logs.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Go for it. Don't forget to post your project when done bigblockyeti.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, I won't forget, the bigger problem is finding logs then letting them dry for half of forever until they're dry enough to use.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Send them 'Down Under' They will dry here in 5 minutes in our heat wave.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

One step at a time, I'm just trying to get out of god forsaken ohio right now. Leaving the US is part of the ten year plan.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Halloween?
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

This one was titled "Deadwood CD". I think it's one I snapped in Deadwood USA last year.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Two chairs seen in a shop:
a popular one (C.S. on L.A.P.):










what to do with scrap wood and a pneumatic stapler:


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Fixed it for you, you had it sideways.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Fixed it for you, you had it sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't help, still looks uncomfortable.

LOL


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Fixed it for you, you had it sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This custom piece was actually built in the basement workshop of the man who resides in this home…


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> - Grumpy


Wow, this is a great thread!

So many awesome chairs… that one above^ is pretty slick. Look how small it folds up.. That's brilliant!


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> - Grumpy


I would rock this…


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

heheheheheh, "The Michigan Beer Chair"!


> - CFrye


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

That's a ripper Ripper.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Can't decide if that's a musical note or a high heeded shoe!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> This custom piece was actually built in the basement workshop of the man who resides in this home…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why am I not surprised??

LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

You would have to be full of BS to sit in this one.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> - Grumpy


I'd love to see the domain that that chair overlooks!


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

That's a ripper Ripper.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

^ That's cool & almost looks like it was made from construction grade lumber.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

That's a 'ripper' Ripper, as we say down under.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I take it Grumpy must have worked for Bomber Command during the war TOT is excessive!

Just jealous BTW!

But I best contribuite anyway


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Huh!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Rob, Here's a real 3 legger I snapped in Geneva last year!!!
.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Huh!!!

Bomber Command responsible for dropping massive payloads of bombs on targets during WWII
TOT Time over Target a military term used to state the time of the mission.
Meaning as an attempt at being funny ….all your bloody chair posts!!!

Otherwise My efforts to appreciate the work of George Nakashima

I dont supose you saw the person who owns the chair by any chance, possibly a big boy!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I just remembered something, Mark found one in DTLA as well, it has four legs. There must still be some giants still living amoungst us.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Not that old Rob but I did spend 5 years of my life throwing things out the back of planes but no bombs.
Yes Swiss giants apparently.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> Not that old Rob but I did spend 5 years of my life throwing things out the back of planes but no bombs.
> Yes Swiss giants apparently.
> 
> - Grumpy


lol Grumpy! I have a friend who's in the Coast Guard, and one day he said "I get paid the throw stuff out of planes"..

Sounds like a fun job!!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Just digressing during my time we had what was affectionately called helicopter boxes for dropping ration packs they were fun to watch, no parachute just two wing,s not sure if they ever landed anywhere near where they were supposed to.

I will see if I can find one.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sitting on my back porch..
.








Amazing what can be made from just old pine scraps…

T.O.T. Arty-speak for time ON target….too soon wakes the wrong people up, too late gets your people hurt…a "Planned Fire Mission"


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

3 legged chair?









Was actually a pair of these in a store window…..


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Burned furniture.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Need to find a few pictures of Beorm's chair, from the Hobbit movies…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

You mean like this one Bandit?
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Clarkhus (Jul 3, 2019)

Definitely want to make sure your sphincter valve is functioning properly.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm glad you keep this thread going Grumpy! I don't often comment, but I love seeing whatever comes up new here.

We need a tables thread to go with all these chairs!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good idea Jim. How about you start one. Let my know if that's ok with you.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> Good idea Jim. How about you start one. Let my know if that s ok with you.
> 
> - Grumpy


Either way… I don't mind if you start it Grumpy. You seem to have a good source for interesting stuff, whaddya got for tables? I'll add one every once in a while…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

U R doin good Grumpy. There are 40 views for every post.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> U R doin good Grumpy. There are 40 views for every post.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I agree Bob, Grumpy does real good with it. But how do you know how many views a post gets?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

There is a post number on the left side with each post in the thread and the number of views at the top of the page. Easy to divide the views by the posts.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> There is a post number on the left side with each post in the thread and the number of views at the top of the page. Easy to divide the views by the posts.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Right on, roger that… thanks Bob!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Armunkle (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm not even sure why that chair was made other than as some sort of statement piece.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

I love that dragon chair..


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Me too. Would have been good for game of thrones.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Book bench


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> - Grumpy


That's outstanding! What kind of tree you think it was?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like big driftwood to me. I'd love to find something like that to work with!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Hammer, the link just refers to driftwood.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> Hammer, the link just refers to driftwood.
> 
> - Grumpy


Thanks Grumpy, looks like it could be Mango.. ?

That round chair is pretty cool too. I like the design


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

What are the shaping tools to make these creations ??!!


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Grumpy, post #491 looks like a chair I could just see Myrna Loy gracefully adorning in a 'Thin Man' movie! Ooooh, what a knock-out!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Marty, it looks comfy as well.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

Happy Halloween you guys!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> - Grumpy


Right on Grumpy, I like that one a lot!


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> - Grumpy


That one is cool for the shock-value, but there's no way I would want it in my home! Lol…


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> - Grumpy


I like that one, but it needs a beer holder!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

This one has style!
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

I love that kind of thing Grumpy, that bench could last forever.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

This one is kinda cute…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

You bet Jim, forever, or at least outlast us.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

I marvel at the creativity….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Me too! I would make those bears carrying the bench if I had the wood and time. I could find a big enuf tree at my Tree Farm. Much of the Cascade's forest land is only about 10° off of vertical. Getting it out is an insurmountable barrier. Last time they logged, it was 't worth the effort ;-(


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

I like that one with the swans, very cool!

The one with the owl is awesome too…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice titties!

But aside from the titties, that's an awesome piece of art imo…

I don't know if I would feel right sitting there though…. It looks like something out of "A Clockwork Orange"...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Hmmmm ….. But, which of the last two are sexier?


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

Lol Marty! ...definitely the second one!


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

Just imagine that second one…. at night… just you and your lady…

I would love to live near that second one…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

right on Grumpy, I like all the ones you posted lately, but that Foo Dog/Dragon one is absolutely awesome imo!

I'd like to see the other side of that chair.

If the other side has babies instead of balls under foot, the "Foo Dog" story will be complete.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> - Grumpy


Lol… "it's harder than it looks"!

I could see busting a tailbone around the campfire on that one!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That one could double as a one horse open sleigh.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> - Grumpy


After graduating from The Chair Of Joy, one moves on to The Chair of Adrenaline


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

^ That's very cool!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

All great, but wouldn't it be cool if that one sprouted new growth?!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

and a whole flock sprouted up next spring ;-)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

This one is a ripper.
.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> This one is a ripper.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE it!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> - Grumpy


I love it!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm loving these log benches!

I wish I was that good with a chainsaw, but I'm more of a Skilsaw guy … lol…


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've got a few logs to play with and a few chainsaws to carve with, it might be time to see which are dry enough to turn into a bench.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Go for it bigblockyeti, lets see the result.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

This is one I'm nearly done with, I need to add bracing between the legs and apply some kind of finish. The log was harvested and split over 5 years ago. I still have the other half to do something with. They almost didn't make the cut when I moved as everything heavy had the potential to be cut loose as I was out of pocket for our elective move.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

*StoryTime Chair*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

those last two posts are both awesome imo!

The grandpa chair is awesome because of the story

But, imo, those tree-ring chairs with the metal frames are awesome because art and simplicity are working as one… and they sure do look comfortable too.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes Jim, Those chairs in post 573 does look comfy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------

